# Sarasota, Fl looking to hire climbers and groundies



## vctree (Sep 24, 2006)

Full service Tree company in Sarasota, Fl., looking for qualified people. 
Certified Arborist a plus, will assist in certification with the right person.
We are also looking for exp groundies. 
Will pay according to experience. These are full time positions. Will outfit new climbers with new gear and saws.
I am looking to fill these positions permenantly with the right people.
Our log is 2.5 months deep.


----------



## vctree (Oct 7, 2006)

We will also offer relocation assistance.
Bonus programs as well.


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

benifits?
insurance?


----------



## ASD (Oct 8, 2006)

vctree said:


> Will pay according to experience. :



HOW ABOUT A $ RANGE FOR CLIMBERS AND GROUNDS PEOPLE ???????????


----------



## vctree (Oct 9, 2006)

climbers.....$16-$22
groundies...$12-$16

depends on experience and licsences. full time with benefits. overtime available weekly.
revamping the entire division. it was not run by a knowlable person in trees previously. 
creating a great work enviroment with safety, respect and knowledge. 
we are growing quickly. looking for people that want the long run. 
looking for people with drive that want to benefit now and down the road.
it sometimes gets tough to incorporate what we have going on through these posts. if anyone is interested, i will be more than happy to go over the job and direction of the tree division here.
i've climbed for 18 years and ran my own business, i am not looking to hire people for slave labor. i am going to hire people that deserve respect through hard work. i am going to offer posistions to people that i would ahve taken myself.


----------



## vctree (Nov 1, 2006)

still looking


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 1, 2006)

Got any contracts up my way or just south?


----------



## vctree (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, we have allot of contracts up that way. We do 90% commercial, the residential we do is typically in the communities we have contracts in. I shy away from alot of the res quotes people request. 
I believe the tree industry needs to help itself from within, we should be networking amoungst ourselves to keep the business we are in stay in focus and protect itself from hacks. I love refering work to proffesionals in the area. If interested, and looking for more work, send me a pm with your numbers and I would be more than happy to send the res work we don't do to you. At that point it will be up to you to get the job and do it. I'm only doing the jobs inside our communities, I won't refer just junk work.
I will be attending the TCIA next week. I know that allot of guys would love the oppurtunity to go but just can't bail on that much of their work week. So, with that said, I would be more that happy to pick up any info available that anyone may need. As long as you are in the area. I also have alot of safety info available to me as well as some pretty impressive formulas when it comes to pricing that I would be open to share with anyone interested. Hell, lets start a local networking group and get together for coffee and discuss what works and what doesn't.
I recently read a statistic that just came out the there is a 1 in 3000 chance of dieing in the business we are in. We can change that number by helping each other out whenever possible. We can also change the portion of the publics impression of tree workers. There is safety in numbers.


----------



## Brush_Monkey (Nov 5, 2006)

Wanna fly two people out? Certified aborist (all his life in the woods, grew up with it) and a groundie with 18 monthes experiance?
20 year experiance in res. Aswell, we could pick up thoose contracts.


----------



## LeesTrees (Nov 16, 2006)

*Hey*

Did you find the help you needed?


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 16, 2006)

*Still Waiting.......*

guess so,i PMed my info but no response.


----------



## vctree (Nov 17, 2006)

still looking, i'll check my pm's. sorry, haven't been on in a while.


----------

